
U.S. Facebook growth sputters in June - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/07/08/BUFU1EB1LT.DTL
======
stanleydrew
Well it had to slow down at some point. It took longer than I thought
actually.

